# 2 unterschiedliche Grafikkarten zusammen nutzen ?!?



## Ticee (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir anfang des Jahres einen neuen PC gegönnt. 
Habe nun mal ein wenig damit herumgespielt und bin heute mal auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen,
wie sich Spiele mit und ohne Übertaktung verhalten, 
(Habe schon Erfahrung mit Übertakten, jedoch nur an Rechnern <Intel Core 2 Duo o.a)
habe mit dann den MSI afterburner und die MSI Gaming app geholt, und mit dem MSI
Kombustor die "Mehrleistung "  testen zu wollen. Da ich zu der im Neuen PC verbauten GTX 970
noch eine GTX 750Ti "rumliegen" hatte, habe ich diese auch noch eingebaut, einfach, damit er besser ist,
als der Rechner eines Kumpels mit sehr ähnlichen setup, um damit "prahlen" zu können. (wer kann, der kann)
Als ich also den Benchmark gestartet habe, stand bei den Infos links oben am Bildschirm:
"OpenCL: NVIDIA CUDA - 2 GPU(s)" einige Zeilen darunter:

"OpenCL platform: NVIDIA CUDA
- CL device 1: GeForce GTX 970 (13CU @ 1177MHz)
- CL device 2: GeForce GTX 750Ti (5CU @1280MHz)"

Ich kenne meine 750Ti so gut, um sagen zu Können, das der Lüfter von der 750Ti auch zu dem der 970 hochgedreht hat, 
was ja heißt, dass sie arbeitet. Mit SLI habe ich nicht so viel am Hut, aber ich weiß, das sich die Leisting an die rechenschwächste Grafikkarte angleichen müsste.
Da das Ergebnis jedoch zu gut ist (99FPS) kann das nie im Leben jeweils nur eine der beiden Karten gewesen sein.
Nun meine "Frage"

kann man mit dieser NVIDIA CUDA software beide Karten im verbund nutzen, um die benötigte Rechenleistung optimal auf beide zu verteilen, 
(für Games währe das echt super, hätte allerdings noch nie etwas davon gehört) oder bin ich da komplett auf dem Holzweg, was das angeht,
und unter diesem "Phänomen" versteckt sich etwas wesentlich simpleres ?

vielen Dank für euer hirnen 

LG 

-Ticee


PS: Könnte mir noch jemand verständlich erklären, was genau CUDA ist, habe das noch nicht so richtig verstanden.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. Januar 2017)

Funktioniert nicht. Nur mit zwei gleichen Karten.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (22. Januar 2017)

CUDA ist nicht für Gaming Anwendungen gedacht sondern,

Millionen CUDA-fähige Grafikprozessoren sind bereits im Einsatz, und Softwareprogrammierer, Wissenschaftler und Forscher verwenden CUDA in unterschiedlichen Bereichen, von der Bild- und Videoverarbeitung über Computerbiologie und -chemie, numerische Strömungssimulationen, CT-Bildrekonstruktion und seismische Analysen bis hin zu Raytracing und vielem mehr.
Mehr dazu,

Parallele Berechnungen mit CUDA | Was ist CUDA? | NVIDIA

grüße Brex


----------



## Ticee (22. Januar 2017)

Wieso zeigt das Programm mir denn dann 2 ausgelastete Grakas an?


----------



## max310kc (22. Januar 2017)

Ich würde einfach mal annehmen, dass die CUDA-Berechnungen auf beiden Karten ausgeführt werden. Die Grafikberechnung aber nur auf einer.

Das läuft dann so ähnlich wie wenn man eine Zusatzkarte für PhysX einbaut, die die Hauptkarte entlastet.


----------



## Clastron (23. Januar 2017)

Ist schwachsinnig sowas! Wenn man schon so ein System aufbaut nur mit zwei gleichen Karten ..


----------



## Bartmensch (23. Januar 2017)

Also ganz unsinnig ist das System nicht.
Erstens kann die GTX750 Ti als Physikbeschleuniger dienen (Wobei es sehr wenig Spiele mit PhysX gibt), zweitens könnte in Zukunft mittels DX12 tatsächlich jede weitere GPU im System zusammengeschaltet werden, unabhängig von Hersteller und Typ. Hauptsache DX12 wird unterstützt. Zugegeben, das sind alles beide recht utopische Anwendungen.
Und die GTX750Ti ist nun auch nicht gerade ein Wunder an Leistung.
Dafür sehr effizient und leise.


----------



## GEChun (24. Januar 2017)

Richtiges SLI ist das nicht. 
In Spielen kannst du mit der zweiten Karte außer Physix nix anfangen.
Je nach dem welchen Prozessor du verwendest verlierst du aber wieder PCIe Lanes. 
Was dann den Vorteil wieder fraglich erscheinen lässt.

Für andere Berechnungen kannst du die zweite Karte aber nutzen.
Werfe jetzt mal Seti (Bionic) in den Raum.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es eine CUDA Anwendung ist, aber bei solchen Programmen kann jede Karte Berechnungen durchführen und die maximale Performance des Systems erhöhen.


----------



## TheJoGie (3. Februar 2017)

Da ich hier gerade ein wenig von PhysX Karten als Beschleuniger lese, ist mir dieses Video spontan eingefallen, in welchem das ganze mal gestet wurde (allerdings nur auf Englisch: PhysX Cards - 10 years later do they still suck?? - YouTube).
Somit halte ich nicht wirklich viel von einer zweiten GraKa nur als PhysX-Beschleuniger..


----------



## Totes_Pferd (3. Februar 2017)

würde ich an deiner stelle nicht machen, es lohnt sich einfach nicht


----------



## GEChun (4. Februar 2017)

Totes_Pferd schrieb:


> würde ich an deiner stelle nicht machen, es lohnt sich einfach nicht



Er redet nicht vom Gaming. 
Und Abseits des Gamings gibt es sowohl Bereiche bei denen Systeme mit mehreren Grafikkarten enorm profitieren...


----------



## Daxtertricks (13. Februar 2017)

Du kannst Problemlos zwei verschiedenen Grafikkarten in einem PC habe ich habe in meinem auch eine gtx 980 und eine 590 was du allerdings nicht kannst ist die beiden unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten in einem spiel zu benutzen oder ein sli zu bilden das geht allerdings nur bei nvidia nicht bei amd kannst du Problem los aus zwei verschiedenen Grafikkarten eine crossfire bilden 

was du aber trotzdem machen kannst ist es die 750ti als physx Beschleuniger zu benutzen
oder so wie ich, ich benutzte die 
Gtx 980 zum Spiele und die Gtx 590 und 980 in Blender zum rendern da in blender das rendern andere funktioniert als in spielen kann es die einen ziemlich grossen Geschwindigkeit boost bringen


----------



## 78bit (14. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit CrossFire etc. aus und habe da mal zwei absolute Anfängerfrage.

Kann ich folgende Grafikkarten ohne Einschränkungen zusammen betreiben:

1. RX580  Powercolor Red Devil Goldensample 8GB
2. RX580 Sapphire Radeon  Nitro+ Limited Edition 8GB

kommt es dabei nur auf den Chipsatz an oder muss man noch anders beachten?

PS:
Onkel Google wurde gefragt .....nichts eindeutiges gefunden.

Vielen dank im Voraus,
78bit.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2018)

78bit schrieb:


> Kann ich folgende Grafikkarten ohne Einschränkungen zusammen betreiben:
> 
> 1. RX580  Powercolor Red Devil Goldensample 8GB
> 2. RX580 Sapphire Radeon  Nitro+ Limited Edition 8GB
> ...



Ja, sollte gehen. Falls diese unterschiedlichen schnell getaktet sind, ist es unter Umständen notwendig das zu ändern. 

Ich würde sie erstmal beide installieren und schauen was passiert. Im Normalfall sollte der Treiber sich um alles weitere kümmern.


----------



## mahaudi (5. Februar 2018)

Gabs da mal nicht was wo zB. die eine Karte die Physik berechnet und die andere die andere den Rest


----------



## soonsnookie (8. Februar 2018)

daxter2533 schrieb:


> Du kannst Problemlos zwei verschiedenen Grafikkarten in einem PC habe ich habe in meinem auch eine gtx 980 und eine 590 was du allerdings nicht kannst ist die beiden unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten in einem spiel zu benutzen oder ein sli zu bilden das geht allerdings nur bei nvidia nicht bei amd kannst du Problem los aus zwei verschiedenen Grafikkarten eine crossfire bilden
> 
> was du aber trotzdem machen kannst ist es die 750ti als physx Beschleuniger zu benutzen
> oder so wie ich, ich benutzte die
> Gtx 980 zum Spiele und die Gtx 590 und 980 in Blender zum rendern da in blender das rendern andere funktioniert als in spielen kann es die einen ziemlich grossen Geschwindigkeit boost bringen



also nutzt du quasi 3gpus? da die 590 ja die 580 mit 2 gpus ist


----------

